# System.out.printf



## tschuly1 (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was die Zeile zu bedeuten hat:		

System.out.printf( "%2d ", dreieck_[j] );

Danke _


----------



## Arbon (25. Nov 2009)

Es gibt die Zahl, die sich in dem Array dreieck an der angegeben Position befindet aus. Dabei werden mindestens 2 stellen ausgegeben, d.H. falls die Zahl 1 wäre würde 01 herauskommen.


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Nov 2009)

Arbon hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt die Zahl, die sich in dem Array dreieck an der angegeben Position befindet aus. Dabei werden mindestens 2 stellen ausgegeben, d.H. falls die Zahl 1 wäre würde 01 herauskommen.



müsste es dann nicht %02d heißen ?


----------



## faetzminator (25. Nov 2009)

Formatter (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## tschuly1 (26. Nov 2009)

Danke für eure hilfe!


----------

